# want to buy crested rollers



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

does anyone or knows somebody that is selling any crested rollers? i'm interested in a couple.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Check in Eggbid. I saw some iraqi crested tumblers.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

crested rollers are no good.
they are pure junk.


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

your statement isn't true....they are as good as any other birmingham rollers, it's just that they have the crest thats why people don't like them.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> crested rollers are no good.
> they are pure junk.


NO BIRD IS JUNK!


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Saiwa,
I don't know where you're located but you can try contacting Hector Coya in CA. Here is his website. http://hcoyarollers.bravehost.com/


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

yea i contacted him already but he doesn't ship birds....


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

they are junk cause all of them are roll downs!


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

again your statement is false....hector flies them in his kits and if he flies them then that means that they aren't all roll downs...i'm not saying that they don't roll down..yes a lot do but not all as tho you stated......


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

ahha

at first they wont roll down yet, but as time goes on, they wont be able to control the amount of roll in them,
i have never seen a crest that have survived 2 years of being in the kit, they will roll down the first year of flying.

maby there may be some crest that can hold on to there roll their whole life time, but as for now, they will eventually roll down on you sooner or later


----------

